# Pee stick police needed!!



## bev82 (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi everyone

I'm going to apologise in advance for this me message but I'm going      with this 2ww. I'm only on day 20 and I'm already considering doing an early hpt tomorrow!! Please help!! 

 alert!! I've had really sensitive nips for days now. Yesterday I started feeling nauseous and today started retching (really sorry!!) when I smelled a bad smell outside (my DH couldn't really smell it!!). Obviously, these 'symptoms' are making me feel really hopeful and I just want some evidence to say whether I am or not! If I'm not, I'll feel so   to be thinking I have symptoms when it's nothing. 

Anyway, sorry for ranting on and on.

Love Bev XxX


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Bev,

Step away from the pee sticks          

Its to early to test yet and you will only disapoint yourself if its negative, when is your test date? if your on day 20 then it can only be a few more days

Nikki


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

*  STEP AWAY 

  *​
Nikki has already said it hunny its way to early to test + if you do you will be disapointed as it wont be a true result, you are best off holding out, i know its hard but it will be worth waiting for a true result 

 xxx


----------



## bev82 (Oct 8, 2007)

Thank you for the warnings!!

I'm going to test on day 28 which is the 9th January. I don't have a regular cycle so I thought I would start on day 28 and keep testing until day 35. If it is -ve then I'll start my provera again from day 35. 

Do you think that is the correct thing to do?   

Thanks again!!

Bev XxX


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi Bev

I would wait as long as possible. I have just been through it this month - sickness, sore (.) (.) and I was convinced I was prgnant but tested and got  . I not only felt stupid but also fell from great height with the disapointment!! Work out your average cycle length and them test.

Lots of       and      for youXXXX


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

The problem is clomid can bring on the same symptoms as pregnancy does!!  I thought I was the first month I took clomid and was so so disappointed when AF turned up that on my second cycle I thought it was clomid messing up with my head again I waited for 4 days before I tested and went out drinking the night b4 test day as I'd convinced myself it was -ve!!  How wrong!!  Anyway, keep away from these sticks for as long as you can as I always found a BFN more hurtful than AF showing up!     Hope this helps anyway.

Sam


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Step away from the pee stick step away well away !!!
I wish you  hun and hope you get that well deserve   i am thinking of
You my fingers are also crossed for you both too take care keep us all posted
          
nicky


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Step away step away       

gOOD LUCK HUNNI

KEL


----------



## bev82 (Oct 8, 2007)

So so so so so so so so stupid. I did a test. I couldn't help myself. The pee sticks were sitting there. Obviously I got a bfn as it is way too early. Somehow though I don't think it has worked for me this month. Not certain of course but I'm not holding out much hope.  

Will keep testing until day 35 to be absolutely sure before I start Provera again. 

Thank you for all your posts, even though my curiousity got the better of me.   

Bev XxX


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

It is way too early hun don't put yourself through it you would be highly unlikely to get a positive pregnancy test that early even if you were pregnant... SO STAY AWAY FROM THE PEE STICKS  

[fly]    [/fly]
Cat x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Way way too early to be testing ! 

Implantation occurs between 5-12dpo and can only begin once the embryo has reached blastocyst stage at 5 days old and would usually start implantation around 24 hours later, so when embie is 6 days old.

Check out this website...

http://www.visembryo.com/baby/1.html

Clomid side effects can cause pregnancy and AF like symptoms. Also, progesterone, released after ovulation, can also cause pg and AF like symptoms....and since AF and pg like symptoms are very very similar, there really is no way of knowing what's happening.

Those tests that say you can use up to 4 days early, I personally think are a bit of a con as if you read the smallprint, they're only about 65/69% reliable when used early....and if you're testing on only cd20/21 then you would only just be 7dpo and that assumes you ovulated on cd14.....soooooo....STEP AWAY FROM THE PEESTICKS....hide them...get your DP/DH to hide them....or if you don't have any, don't buy any until the night before you plan to test to dispel any temptation !!

Good luck
Natasha

/links


----------



## bev82 (Oct 8, 2007)

thank you so much for your support

I've done what you said Natasha, and I've given my DH all the tests so I can't get to them anymore.  

Will update you when I know more!!

Bev XxX


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Good luck hunny x


----------



## angeldelight78 (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi Bev

Just wanted to let you know im also too finding it hard to resist the pee sticks  

Im on cd26 today and i know myself it is far too early, you've done the right thing by giving them to your dh  

Im also charting bbt and has gone good so far  

If your finding it hard and want to pm me anytime feel free, hope it turns out bfp for you   

Nicky xx


----------

